Ask HN: How do you partition your private and public digital lives? - cosatelo
======
zeveb
Completely separate accounts. I have one master account, which I almost never
use but which can be used to reset the others; I'm thinking of using Google's
extended verification process for it. I have a personal account for family &
friends; I have a 'public personal' account which I give to companies and
acquaintances as my personal account; I have a work account for each job I do.

I never, _ever_ access a personal account from a work machine; I never, _ever_
access a work account from a personal account.

If I ever get back into blogging, I'll keep all my political thoughts in a
login-required section for my family & friends and keep the publicly-available
articles technical & professional. There's no point needlessly antagonising a
potential client or colleague.

~~~
ecesena
You comment is very interesting to me, because I'm totally the opposite. Mind
if I ask you a couple of things? I don't mean to critique, I'm just very
curious because... well, it's literally the opposite of what I'm doing.

> I have one master account, which I almost never use but which can be used to
> reset the others

Do you get security notifications? I personally made sure to use my primary
account as a reset for everything exactly because I don't want to miss
important notifications.

> I never, ever access a personal account from a work machine; I never, ever
> access a work account from a personal account.

Do you travel relatively often and what do you do in those cases? Like can you
completely turn off working?

~~~
zeveb
> Do you get security notifications?

Yes, to my daily-use accounts. I don't forward mail from my master account so
that my daily-use accounts have little to no mail from it (to keep it
obscure).

> Do you travel relatively often and what do you do in those cases? Like can
> you completely turn off working?

Yup, I travel a _lot_ , and I certainly do turn off work. When I'm at work, I
don't work on my personal projects, and when I'm off work I don't work for an
employer.

When I do travel and need to work remotely, I take two laptops: one for myself
& one for my work.

------
ecesena
Can you elaborate on what's private vs public for you, and what kind of
separation are you trying/thinking to achieve?

